# Hi All - thrilled to have found this forum!



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

First - I am really pumped about finding this forum - it looks like a great one for the home haunter.

We (family) are from southwesten Illinois and are doing our first front yard haunt this year.

Two years ago we organized a haunted trail in the field behind our house and folks want it to come back. The field is too overgrown this year - so I challenged the neighbors to come up with their own activity for Halloween - meaning - each house will do something if they wish to - over and above the usual just handing out candy.

I have asked just 4 houses and from that have two cemeterys, a haunted garage, and a game table (which they will think up).

We will have a cemetery set against a porch "castle".

I have scoured the web for ideas (+ my own) and am really excited about it. I've been wanting to do this for a few years - now it's time to put the plan into action. It doesn't surprise me the number of sites online exchanging ideas and offering how-to's - seem to me to be holiday spirit - pun intended!

I think that's it.

EWS


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome edwood saucer.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Congrats to you for getting your neighbourhood involved in celebrating Hallowe'en!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard EWS. Sounds like the TOTing is going to be good on your block this year.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home Ed..we've been waiting for you. MUWHAHAHAHA


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the HauntForum Ed, it sounds like you belong here, hehehehe.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ed, If you can get the whole neigborhood involved thats great. I wish I could accomplish something like that here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to our forum!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Getting the whole neighborhood to haunt? You DO belong here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! I wish I could get my neighbors to haunt!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on a "hood" haunt


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard edwood saucer.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome.

We're watching you. We've been wating for you. Stay with us.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Two years ago I organized a neighborhood Halloween party.

We have a field behind our subdivision and a retired neighbor (the best kind!) mowed paths through it - well by October - the weeds were 5 feet high - the field sloped to woods on two sides - so most of the work was already done.

We built tombstones, dummys, and carved 6 pumpkins, set up tikis along the paths, cobwebbed throughly then in a clearing had haybales and grills.

What we did not plan on was the older kids (14 and 15ish) wanting to run the trail - so they dressed up and some dads pulled small trailors behind their John Deeres.

It was really kismit. Something that fell together with 3 dad's hard work and the neighborhood had a ball.

I was approached again this year - but it is too late to mow the field - so I suggested that some of the neighbors do their own thing (giving me the excuse to do mine - which is what I've wanted to do for years) - well - they have jumped on board.

So I'll keep every posted as to how things proceed. I am figuring out now - how to approach the neighborhood as a whole and what to suggest other than "if you want too." Take my next door neighbor - daughter is 16, Mom and Dad both work - they wouldn't be interested in doing a haunt - but said they'ed figure out a game to have in their front yard.

The bottom line is that two things have happened - the neighborhood has turned over and some new neighbors mentioned to our next door neighbor that they are worried they moved into an unfriendly neighborhood because nobody has stopped to say hi.

So this is sort of my attempt at turning the tide.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

See, this is what Halloween is all about...bringing neighbors together. Something the anti-trick or treaters have forgotten.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes get out and meet the neighbors. Awsome work.
Almost forgot welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great story edwood! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the madness that is Haunt Forum! :jol:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Edwood! Good to have you here. Make sure to take LOTS of pics and some good video of your first-time yard haunt.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. You should keep us updated by posting pictures of your progress and of the street around halloween time.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

could you make up a flyer of some sort and pass out to everyone on the block? Like a challenge of some sort. If you dont get an obscene amount of trick or treaters, have a voting station to have the people see who has the best yard. just an idea


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks,everyone - it is good to be here... I really need to get real work done (I work for myself) - but this is a pleasant diversion.

Yeah - I will take pics. Unfortunately I need a digi video camera - but who knows what the holiday will bring.

I've been buying all my initial supplies - and that is going well. (of course)

I will do a flyer - did a really fun one for the party in the field - just need to unarchive it and update it.

You know - the voting is a great idea - BUT - I really don't anticipate anyone going to the extremes I will, so maybe I'll find another idea similar to it.

Thanks!


----------

